# How sore is root treatment :(



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello,

[fly]HELP[/fly]

For the 1st time in my life i have tooache    and been told i need root treatment. I thought i could get sedation for it but my dentist said no cause it takes to long to do   

Please you guys tell me how sore is it ? be honest

I have got painkillers but they make be sick and dizzy   

There is a dentist that may do it under sedation but its £1300.00


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I had to have a root canal done after K was born!!
I dreaded it as i have never ever had anything done to my teeth and it wasnt to bad!!
You will be fine huni   

x x x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

I had one about a year ago and I was so terrified after all the horror stories I'd heard that I pleaded with him to take it out instead   He promised me it wouldn't be that bad and he didn't let me down, it was absolutely fine, he numbed my mouth up more than normal but then I didn't feel a thing.



Axxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Me either. Was no different to having a normal filling. Just the numbing injection thing. It might have been different stuff or they used more of it but I didn't feel a thing xxxxxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I've had a couple done. the last time my abcess developed under my tooth over Easter weekend & it was agony!!! I had to have anti b's all week before they could touch my tooth but I can honestly say the treatment was a breeze compared to the abcess!

You'll be fine & you keep your teeth too.


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi all,

Thanks for the replies    

I have found a dentist that will do it under sedation under the NHS and cause I'm on mat leave i wont pay a bean.

I have the 1st appointment on Monday then we will take it from there

Thanks again

Denise
xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hope it goes well hun!!
Let us know  

x x x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I had root work done and im terrified of dentits   Im that bad it sends my blood pressure sky high and cant walk   But i was fine hun so im sure you will be too


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Im needing root treatment as well and terrified as my dentist dosent do it with iv sedation, he said i will be fine with a normal numbing injection.Im not sure how bad my tooth actually is, its really sensitive most of the time but sometimes its not as bad for few days then it gets really sensitive again but ive read that if the root isnt totally dead thats when u get pain with root treatment, so im not sure how bad it actually is. I also suffer panic attacks at dentist/doctors so i prob would be better under sedation anyway

dqxxx


----------

